# Yay! The first firefly is here!



## Theognome (May 6, 2009)

I just saw a firefly blinking it's way across my back yard! they're back!

Theognome


----------



## turmeric (May 6, 2009)

Are the cicadas out?


----------



## Theognome (May 6, 2009)

turmeric said:


> Are the cicadas out?



Not yet. Of course, you typically hear them before you see them. By the way... have you ever noticed that cicadas look like Volvos?

Theognome


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (May 6, 2009)

Cool! I love watching them. They are not here yet as we are just now starting Spring. lol

-----Added 5/6/2009 at 10:56:39 EST-----



Theognome said:


> turmeric said:
> 
> 
> > Are the cicadas out?
> ...


----------



## ww (May 6, 2009)

I don't think we have those out here but I grew up with them and always viewed them as an indictator of good weather and good times.


----------



## Whitefield (May 6, 2009)

Theognome said:


> I just saw a firefly blinking it's way across my back yard! they're back!
> 
> Theognome



Are you sure that wasn't SWAT setting up a perimeter?


----------



## Athaleyah (May 6, 2009)

Theognome said:


> I just saw a firefly blinking it's way across my back yard! they're back!
> 
> Theognome



My husband is from outside Toronto, Canada. And they don't have fireflies up there. He saw his first one after he moved to the states to marry me. It never occurred to me that they didn't have them where he was from.

I was doing something else and he suddenly says "What are those little flashing green lights outside?" It was a beautiful thing to watch him enjoying fireflies for the first time. I followed him outside to catch one so he could look at it. Brought me back to how amazing they really are!


----------



## Theognome (May 6, 2009)

Whitefield said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > I just saw a firefly blinking it's way across my back yard! they're back!
> ...



Yes. If it was, my perimeter alarm would have exploded.

Theognome


----------



## LawrenceU (May 6, 2009)

I love lightning bugs. . .

This evening they were all over the place. A couple of weeks ago my daughter and one of her friends just about filled a mason jar with them and used it for their 'lantern'.


----------



## Theognome (May 6, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> I love lightning bugs. . .
> 
> This evening they were all over the place. A couple of weeks ago my daughter and one of her friends just about filled a mason jar with them and used it for their 'lantern'.



This is yet another reason why I find the Southron states the most godly- even the bugs have Light.

Theognome


----------



## OPC'n (May 7, 2009)

I really love lightning bugs!!! I actually got a pic of one in action (its butt lit up). I'll post it if I can remember.


----------



## turmeric (May 7, 2009)

My cat used to love cicadas, he thought they were buzzy toys!


----------

